# What do you think?



## Gullwing (Apr 28, 2011)

I just made this: http://gullwingxtreme.deviantart.com/#/d3f3ku1
I love fringe so I did it... What do you think? I love photo manipulation, sketching and generally the good arts and everything that has to do with creativity... I would love to get some photoshop lessons but unfortunately there's no such thing here


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, that looks pretty pro. Nice job.


----------



## EpicJungle (Apr 28, 2011)

That's really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For lessons, you can just search on Youtube, it helped me a lot!


----------



## Ikki (Apr 28, 2011)

It's weird but I like it. G'job.


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 28, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> It's weird but I like it. G'job.


If you'll watch Fringe you'll get it


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's pretty cool and good job!


----------

